# .htaccess & NAGIOS



## SixDark (12. September 2005)

Hallo @ all!

Ich habe schon alles (na ja, fast alles denke ich) durchsucht und probiert, aber es funktioniert der geschützte Zugriff auf die NAGIOS-HTML-Seiten nicht.

Folgende Config:

RedHat 9.

Die Nagios-HTML-Seiten befinden sich in: /usr/share/nagios

in der httpd.conf ist eingetragen:


```
Alias /nagios /usr/share/nagios
<Directory "/usr/share/nagios">
   Options None
   AllowOverride AuthConfig
   Order allow,deny
   Allow from all
</Directory>
```

meine .htaccess liegt in oben angegebenem Verzeichnis und sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
AuthName "Nagios Access"
AuthType Basic
AuthUserFile /usr/share/nagios/.htusers
require valid-user
```

die .htusers ist auch im richtigen Verzeichnis.
Es kommt aber immer wieder die Anmeldebox. Was mach ich falsch?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. September 2005)

Eine .htusers ist auch angelegt?

Standardkonform sollte die Datei .htpasswd heißen ...

anzulegen mit

```
htpasswd -b -c .htpasswd user pass
```

Rest sieht ansonsten gut aus.


----------



## SixDark (13. September 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, aber auch so geht es nicht.

Habe die .htpasswd angelegt:


```
htpasswd -c -b /usr/share/nagios/.htpasswd nadmin pass
```

Habe logischerweise auch die .htaccess angepasst an den Dateinamen. Pfade stimmen auch. Auch die Dateien sind alle beide vorhanden...

Kein Rat mehr...   

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. September 2005)

suspekt, supekt ...

setze 
	
	
	



```
AuthType Basic
```
mal als erste Zeile in die .htaccess ... *spekulier*


----------



## SixDark (13. September 2005)

Hab ich soeben probiert. Keine Veränderung!
Kann es sein, dass evtl. in der httpd.conf noch etwas eingestellt werden muss?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. September 2005)

Was steht denn nun in der .htpasswd ....welches Passwort hast du angegeben(vielleicht ist ja beim Verschlüsseln was schiefgelaufen)


----------



## SixDark (13. September 2005)

Da steht folgendes drinne:


```
nadmin:nEwPml5KMzAdU
```

Benutzer: nadmin
Passwort: b

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. September 2005)

Das ist auch O.K.

Kann dann eigentlich nur noch am Pfad zur .htpasswd liegen.... aber wenn du sagst, der stimmt


----------



## SixDark (13. September 2005)

Also wenn ich in EMACS den Pfad /usr/share/nagios/.htaccess eintippe um die Datei zu öffnen, dann funktioniert das auch. Also sollte der Pfad doch auch für die .htpasswd theoretisch richtig sein, oder?!

MfG ..::SD::..


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. September 2005)

Der Pfad muss stimmen...aber vom Server-Wurzelverzeichnis aus.
Wie lautet den bei dir *ServerRoot*?


----------



## SixDark (14. September 2005)

Hi!

So, hier mal die von Dir gewünschten Daten (und ein paar mehr...)


```
ServerRoot        "/etc/httpd"

DocumentRoot       "/var/www/html"
```

Die Dateien, die geschützt werden sollen liegen in:

/usr/share/nagios

Ich hoffe Du hast noch eine Idee...

MfG
..::SD::..


----------

